# ICE's go VROOM! and EV's go...???



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

So I was just imagining a few years from now EV's are much more common on the road, and I'm reading a planes, trains, and automobiles book to kid. Now you gotta make the obligatory car sounds with kids, except... errr... what sound DO electric cars make? I can't exactly go "vroom vroom!" anymore. 

For that matter, I have trouble just describing the sound any EV makes! Any suggestions? (And don't say silence, that's cheating!)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maevra said:


> So I was just imagining a few years from now EV's are much more common on the road, and I'm reading a planes, trains, and automobiles book to kid. Now you gotta make the obligatory car sounds with kids, except... errr... what sound DO electric cars make? I can't exactly go "vroom vroom!" anymore.
> 
> For that matter, I have trouble just describing the sound any EV makes! Any suggestions? (And don't say silence, that's cheating!)


Best I have is some kind of tire hum


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Shhhhhhhh (its quiet in here).....lol


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Best I have is some kind of tire hum


Lol EV's go hmmmmmmm....! I'm especially stumped by how to describe the acceleration of a Tesla. There is a very distinct higher-pitched hum that I think sounds like the Millennium Falcon going into hyperdrive.



Mike Land said:


> Shhhhhhhh (its quiet in here).....lol


*Crickets*


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Vrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

I remember that's how one automotive journalist described the Nissan Leaf's sound when accelerating.


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

...faster!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I keep imagining the kid from the Mazda commercial whispering "zoom zoom."


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

As of today they go... ‘plaiiiiiiiiiid’


----------



## Rusty (Sep 9, 2017)

ZOOM


----------



## sandange (Apr 21, 2016)

That's right ice's go vroom vroom and evs just go and go and go


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)




----------

